
Dallas officer kills man after mistaking his apartment for her own, police say - mwnivek
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2018/09/06/shooting-reported-cedars-near-dallas-police-headquarters
======
khazhou
I see little relevance of this to HN. That said, the opening line stands out:

> A Dallas officer fatally shot a 26-year-old man Thursday night

This is a departure from the way this is usually written up these days, which
would be: "A 25-year-old Dallas man died as a result of an _officer-involved
shooting_."

This manipulation of language infuriates me to no end. The officer was not
just "involved" in a shooting -- the officer did the shooting! This choice of
words is not an accident. Law Enforcement has somehow convinced the press to
use language that removes the direct causality (and therefore, the
responsibility / culpability) of the shooting.

Longer articles on this phenomenon:

[https://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-martin/time-to-kill-
the...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-martin/time-to-kill-the-term-
off_b_7428072.html)

[http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2014/09/02/stop-saying-
office...](http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2014/09/02/stop-saying-officer-
involved-shootings/)

[https://news.vice.com/article/some-nypd-officer-involved-
sho...](https://news.vice.com/article/some-nypd-officer-involved-shooting-
narratives-just-dont-fly)

~~~
onemoresoop
This is a problem, hoever the bigger problem i see is the shot to kill policy

~~~
khazhou
The misleading language is designed to hide that problem.

------
hirundo
Seems like justice would be a manslaughter conviction plus the loss of her job
due to the felony and/or a determination that she doesn't have the judgement
to wield a gun. Along with whatever recompense to the family that a civil
judgement can extract from her.

~~~
gruez
what will happen, however is that the officer will get 3 months "paid leave"
(vacation) while her buddies perform an "internal investigation" that will
find she did nothing wrong. or maybe they'll find wrongdoing but she gets a
slap on the wrist like a demotion.

edit: his -> her

~~~
bachmeier
From my reading of the article, the shooting was not related to her job.
Therefore it should be investigated the same as any other homicide where
someone breaks into a house and shoots the person that lives there.

~~~
onetimemanytime
_Therefore it should be investigated the same as any other homicide where
someone breaks into a house and shoots the person that lives there._

Homicide...a person was killed but the charge is based on the killer's
intentions. Even killing a person that shot you is homicide, though a
justifiable one. From the article looks like a tragic mistake was made, so
manslaughter. (Edit: Unless we learn that the dead person and the killer had a
history of fights, romance or whatever)

------
yock
> Police officials say she had arrived at the complex after working a full
> shift and was still in full uniform when she entered the victim's apartment,
> thinking it was her home.

> "It was, like, police talk: 'Open up! Open up!'" 20-year-old Caitlin Simpson
> said.

Something doesn't add up here.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>Something doesn't add up here.

Sounds like she got pissed off when her key didn't work and the occupant got
shot because he went to answer the door because that's what most people do
when someone bangs on the door and then they see a cop through the peephole.

------
SippinLean
Was anyone else unable to scroll through the article?

The entire page is wrapped in a div with position:fixed applied to it.

Also some funny TODO's in the page source:

    
    
      TODO: Add real logo for DMN
      TODO: Add articleBody if analytics guy says do it

~~~
pwg
With NoScript in Firefox blocking all the javascript from running the article
appeared, there was a browser scroll bar, and my scroll wheel caused the whole
article to scroll with no problems.

------
Jyaif
Headline should really be "Police officer breaks into man's home and murder
him".

------
Rainymood
Unable to view this in Europe

------
moate
Just, yikes.

------
ricksanch88
Take this shit to Reddit pls.

~~~
happytoexplain
Why the angry language?

------
conorcleary
Not to be overly picky, but I believe the majority of readers here do not come
to HN for this type of submission.

